#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Hoeveel mag ik in mijn truss hangen?

## Didier

Geachte heren, 

aangezien jullie hier veel meer verstand van hebben dan ik, heb ik de volgende vraag: Hoeveel kg mag ik in mijn truss-systeem hangen?

Statieven: *American DJ ST-132 (2 stks) 
*Wind-up statief, max. 4mtr, max 85kg
Maximale hoogte:4 meter
Maximale verticale belasting: 85kg
Aansluiting: 35mm
Basis vloer: 1,6m
Eigen gewicht: 28kg

Truss: *Milos STB- 2000*
2x 2 meter
2x 3 meter

Hoeveel kg mag ik nog aan de truss hangen, wanneer ik er een brug van maak van 4m, 6m, 8m, 10m ?

Alvast heel erg bedankt!

----------


## renevanh

Je kan er een formule van maken natuurlijk...

Max belasting = 2x 85 - gewicht trussen
(Mocht dit niet kloppen: ik heb enkel wat natuurkunde gehad, geen ervaring dus :P )
Denk er wel aan dat je dan de maximale belasting hebt. Voor de veiligheid moet je daar nog eens flink wat afhalen (een aantal %, ik dacht 25%...)

René

----------


## Halo

is ook heel erg afhankelijk van waar je je gewicht aan de truss hangt, verdeeld kan er namelijk veel meer aan als alles op het midden om het zo maar even kortweg te zeggen.

wij kregen bij onze prolyte trussen een map met allerlij berekeningen formules en voorwaarden, daarmee kun je zo uitrekenen hoeveel je kan hangen en waar.

maar dit is natuurlijk per trussmerk en type verschillend, probeer voor jou trussen achter dat schema te komen zou ik zeggen

----------


## Vervallen

dat is een fout die veel mensen maken. 2 x 85 kilo maximum draagvermogen wil niet zeggen dat je er 170 kilo aan mag hangen!

Het zal niet de trussen/koppelingen zijn die in jouw geval de zwakste schakel vormen maar de statieven.

----------


## renevanh

> dat is een fout die veel mensen maken. 2 x 85 kilo maximum draagvermogen wil niet zeggen dat je er 190 kilo aan mag hangen!



Dat bedoelde ik ook: er kan maximaal 190KG aanhangen, maar dat is alles behalve veilig.

René

----------


## Vervallen

jouw berekening klopt wel aardig, maar gaat alleen op als je het gewicht gelijk verdeeld.

bij gelijke verdeling is de berekening:

2 * 85 * 0,75 = 127.5 kg - de trussen

Verhuurbedrijven houden vaak een andere berekening aan:

zwakste statief is het maximale draagvermogen, dit om te verkomen dat iemand 127,5 kilo aan 1 kant hangt.

----------


## renevanh

> bij gelijke verdeling is de berekening:
> 
> 2 * 85 * 0,75 = 127.5 kg - de trussen



Dan was die 25% van mij een hele goede gok!

Overigens is bij een ongelijke verdeling het erg lastig om uit te rekenen waar je hoeveel mag hangen...

René

----------


## Vervallen

daarom gebruiken verhuurbedrijven een andere rekenmanier

----------


## Gast1401081

Dat zijn dan erg grote beunhazen. Normaal houden we de helft aan van de max werklast als er mensen in de buurt / onder kunnen komen. 

Als de truss star zou zijn ( en dus een oneindige belasting zou kunnen hebben is de max last per paal 85, >>> 2 palen maakt een starre belasting van 170, maar indien er mensen ( inclusief jezelf!!!!)  onder kunnen komen : totale max last = 85 kilo, symmetrisch verdeeld. punt. Ofwel 42,5 kilo per paal.

Nu de truss op zich zelf, die kan maar een bepaalde last dragen, daarna knikt-ie in elkaar. Die massa staat vast wel ergens op een site ofzo,. Dus  massa max toelaatbaar is bekend bij 2, 4, of 20 meter. daar nemen we ook weer de helft van.

rekenen : (massa LoadMax / 2) + (massa truss eigengewicht) < 85 kilo. 
dus je maximale last is dan 85 kilo min de masa van de truss., tenzij die truss zelf al minder kan hebben.  ( als die trus maar 30 kilo kan hebben, en zelf 20 kilo weegt zijn je palen in ieder geval goed...)

deze berekening geldt trouwens alleen indien de materialen deugdelijk gekeurd zijn door de erkende valman, onderhouden zijn door diezelfde erkende vakman, enzovoort enzovoort.

----------


## Joost van Ens

> daarom gebruiken verhuurbedrijven een andere rekenmanier



Uitgaande van jou manier van rekenen zou dat dus inhouden dat als ik 2 statieven van max. 200kg belastbaar gebruik op een simpel trussbrugje ik daar maar 200 kg in mag hangen?


Dit hoort natuurlijk gewoon 2 x 200 x0,75%=300 kg te zijn (bij een gelijkmatig verdeelde last) Wat jij aangeeft wordt een puntlast genoemd, helemaal niet moeilijk rekenen, gewoon kracht maal arm. Maar (let wel) over het algemeen hangen we spullen symetrisch in, zeker op een simpel stukje truss gedragen door 2 statieven, dus is het max toelaatbare gewicht van het lichtste te gebruiken statief x het aantal statieven x 0,75 een hele goede richtlijn.


En even verder hierboven lees ik tot 2 keer toe dat 2 x 85 kg 190 kg zou zijn??? :Cool:  ff rekenen 2 x 8 = 16 dus 2 x 80 
≈ 160. 2 x 5 =10 160+10<190. :Frown:  Waar halen jullie die 30 extra kilo's vandaan?

Joost


edit: ik ga nu echt serieus twijfelen als zelfs Mac. al zegt dat 2 x 85kg 190 kg is. Dus even een oude rekenmachine gepakt want windows vertrouw ik net zo veel als mijn hoofd en dat twijfelt nu. Volgens de casio fx-82A (vroeger op de havo een verplichte investering voor wiskunde) is 2 x 85 kg ook 170 kg. Ik ben dus (nog) niet gek :Big Grin:

----------


## Vervallen

redelijk zonde van je aanschaf lijkt mij.

De maximale kracht die de spullen kunnen hebben zijn er niets voor niets.

Uiteraard is alle waarde naar zijn geld, en is het erg belangrijk om te kijken of je spullen gekeurd zijn.

Hoe kom je trouwens aan die wijsheid? Bedrijven zoals AED en Aveq, toch geen kleine jongens hanteren deze regel.

dit sloeg op het antwoord van ********

----------


## Vervallen

> En even verder hierboven lees ik tot 2 keer toe dat 2 x 85 kg 190 kg zou zijn??? ff rekenen 2 x 8 = 16 dus 2 x 80 
> ≈ 160. 2 x 5 =10 160+10<190. Waar halen jullie die 30 extra kilo's vandaan?
> 
> Joost
> 
> 
> edit: ik ga nu echt serieus twijfelen als zelfs Mac. al zegt dat 2 x 85kg 190 kg is. Dus even een oude rekenmachine gepakt want windows vertrouw ik net zo veel als mijn hoofd en dat twijfelt nu. Volgens de casio fx-82A (vroeger op de havo een verplichte investering voor wiskunde) is 2 x 85 kg ook 170 kg. Ik ben dus (nog) niet gek



Ik had mijn rekensom al aangepast, koken en rekenen ging helaas niet goed samen. Kan alleen de quote niet aan passen.

----------


## Vervallen

> Uitgaande van jou manier van rekenen zou dat dus inhouden dat als ik 2 statieven van max. 200kg belastbaar gebruik op een simpel trussbrugje ik daar maar 200 kg in mag hangen?
> 
> 
> Dit hoort natuurlijk gewoon 2 x 200 x0,75%=300 kg te zijn (bij een gelijkmatig verdeelde last) Wat jij aangeeft wordt een puntlast genoemd, helemaal niet moeilijk rekenen, gewoon kracht maal arm. Maar (let wel) over het algemeen hangen we spullen symetrisch in, zeker op een simpel stukje truss gedragen door 2 statieven, dus is het max toelaatbare gewicht van het lichtste te gebruiken statief x het aantal statieven x 0,75 een hele goede richtlijn.



Dit gaat meer over richtlijnen die verhuurbedrijven aan mensen die komen huren meegeven. Juist om te verkomen dat mensen gelijke verdeling en puntbelasting niet goed uit elkaar kunnen houden.

----------


## renevanh

> En even verder hierboven lees ik tot 2 keer toe dat 2 x 85 kg 190 kg zou zijn??? ff rekenen 2 x 8 = 16 dus 2 x 80 
> ≈ 160. 2 x 5 =10 160+10<190. Waar halen jullie die 30 extra kilo's vandaan?
> 
> Joost



Stomweg overgenomen van J. S. Coolen... 
Maar je bent inderdaad nog niet gek, 2x 85 = 170 kg

René

----------


## Studio 2000 uden

ik trek me terug

----------


## rinus bakker

Wouw wat een mooi plaatjes van een wandschild/trekkenschild!
Waar heb je die vandaan?

En wat betreft die Rekenfactor van 1,5 voor truss... dat ligt op dit moment binnen de (Europese Normclub) CEN allemaal ter discussie. Er zijn mensen die naar een verdubbeling willen (waaronder ik zelf) maar de meerderheid (zowel UK als Duitsland) is nog niet echt overtuigd. 
Al zijn dat voornamelijk ingenieurs die "nog nooit" een truss life gebruikt hebben.
En die denken dat iedereen precies de tabellen kent en zich daaraan houdt.

----------


## vasco

> En even verder hierboven lees ik tot 2 keer toe dat 2 x 85 kg 190 kg zou zijn??? ff rekenen 2 x 8 = 16 dus 2 x 80 
> ≈ 160. 2 x 5 =10 160+10<190. Waar halen jullie die 30 extra kilo's vandaan?



Ehhmmm, Joost 170 ben ik met jou eens maar 190-170 is *20* extra kilo's volgens mij en mijn rekenmachine  :Big Grin:

----------


## Didier

Ik heb wat gezocht op internet:

Milos M290B Quicktruss

STB 2000 (2 meter) = 7,2 kg
STB 3000 (3 meter) = 9,6 kg

Koppelingen = ?,? kg




Nu  snap ik het nog niet helemaal... als ik het gelijk verdeel over de hele truss, hoeveel mag ik dan eraan hangen, rekening houdend met de maximale draagkracht van de 2 statieven (85kg per statief)? 

Zijn 12 aan elkaar gekoppelde 1 meter stukken truss net zo sterk als 3 aan elkaar gekoppelde 4 meter stukken truss?

----------


## Joost van Ens

> Ehhmmm, Joost 170 ben ik met jou eens maar 190-170 is *20* extra kilo's volgens mij en mijn rekenmachine



 
Oeps, dat krijg je dus als je hoofd gaat rekenen :EEK!:   Maar het is weer eens een bewijs! Gelukkig maak ik ook fouten :Big Grin:

----------


## raldee

> 



Als je nog eens een leuk plaatje ergens vandaan tovert. Zeg er dan ook even bij waar je die vandaan hebt. 
Ik vindt het helemaal niet erg dat je het wandschild van onze installatie gebruikt als voorbeeld, maar een bronvermelding lijkt me wel zo netjes.

ere wie ere toekomt zal ik maar zeggen.

Harm Lubbers
Stadsschouwburg Utrecht

----------


## rinus bakker

Dit was je eerste posting:




> Truss: *Milos STB- 2000*
> 2x 2 meter
> 2x 3 meter



En dit vertel je nu:




> Milos M290B Quicktruss
> STB 2000 (2 meter) = 7,2 kg
> STB 3000 (3 meter) = 9,6 kg
> 
> 
> Nu snap ik het nog niet helemaal... als ik het gelijk verdeel over de hele truss, hoeveel mag ik dan eraan hangen, rekening houdend met de maximale draagkracht van de 2 statieven (85kg per statief)?



Je gaat van een Volkswagen toch ook niet de specificaties van een Polo en een Passat door elkaar halen.
Want bij Milos hebben ze inmiddels ook een copie van de Prolyte S100 serie, dus kun je bij wijze van vergelijkend spreken ook wel een VW Touareg tabel erbij pakken.
Wat voor truss heb je nu werkelijk gekocht? 

Daarbij komt dan nog het volgende:
We halen al pratend postend telkens twee dingen door elkaar: 
1. *de belastbaarheid van de truss*. 
Mijn aanrader: Neem gewoon niet meer dan de helft van wat de fabrikant aan jou opgeeft... 
Welk type truss is verder jouw zaak, want ik snap het niet helemaal. 
2. *de belastbaarheid van de statieven*. 
En daarbij moet die eerder genoemde 85 kg ook ergens op zijn gebaseerd. 
In een ander topic zijn al eens de DIN-ontwerp en de keuringseisen voor *statieven in onze sector* aan bod gekomen.
En als daar geen verdubbeling van de Vf in zou zitten, hou je nog maar 42,5 kgf nuttige belastbaarheid per statief over.




> Zijn 12 aan elkaar gekoppelde 1 meter stukken truss net zo sterk als 3 aan elkaar gekoppelde 4 meter stukken truss?



Als het een serieuze fabrikant zou zijn is het antwoord ja.
Maar van Milos heb ik redenen om aan de serieusheid te twijfelen. Die club reken ik eerder tot de "aluminium-maffia". 
Dus de betreffende vraag over het betreffende type truss moet je dan ook maar daar (of bij hun dealer) stellen. 
Het antwoord zullen ze echter ook wel jatten: "Ja" dus... 
maar dan wel uit de mond van een dief. Dus voor wat het jou waard is.

----------


## rinus bakker

> Als je nog eens een leuk plaatje ergens vandaan tovert. Zeg er dan ook even bij waar je die vandaan hebt. 
> Ere wie ere toekomt zal ik maar zeggen.
> 
> Harm Lubbers
> Stadsschouwburg Utrecht



Ha die Harm....
ik vond het al wel een bekend plaatje,
maar had hem nooit eerder electronisch gezien.
Een pluim in uwes zitvlakopening derhalve.
Daar kunnen nog hééééééél wat theaters/schouwburgen een voorbeeld aan nemen.  
Nog effe een zeikvraag....
zijn die gegevens op het wandschild ook gebasserd op een verdubbelde Vf (3 ipv 1,5 tov plastische vervorming) wat betreft de roedebuis?
Dat in de staalkabels een verdubbelde Vf tov de breuk zit geloof ik wel....

----------


## raldee

> Ha die Harm....
> ik vond het al wel een bekend plaatje,
> maar had hem nooit eerder electronisch gezien.
> Een pluim in uwes zitvlakopening derhalve.
> Daar kunnen nog hééééééél wat theaters/schouwburgen een voorbeeld aan nemen.



 eenaal maal dank. tweemaal dank, driemaal dank, viermaal dank..............................................  .........Duizend maal drank! :Big Grin: 




> Nog effe een zeikvraag....
> zijn die gegevens op het wandschild ook gebasserd op een verdubbelde Vf (3 ipv 1,5 tov plastische vervorming) wat betreft de roedebuis?
> Dat in de staalkabels een verdubbelde Vf tov de breuk zit geloof ik wel....



 Ik heb de berekeningen er even bij gepakt. (deze zijn ter controle indertijd door iemand van de TUV gedaan). 
Er is gerekend met een rekgrens van 147,5N/mm2. In de aannames staat dat Fe490 (das het materiaal van de roede) een rekgrens heeft van 590N/mm2 en dan kom je uit op een factor 4 (de verdubbeling wordt ook genoemd naar NPR8020-10). Volgens de gegevens die ik vindt over Fe490 is de rekgrens echter 490N/mm2. Dat is ook logischer want dat spul heet ook Fe490 en dat komt ergens vandaan nietwaar?
Maar de verhouding tussen 490 en 147,5 is nog steeds een respectabele 3,3 en dus nog steeds binnen de marge van 2x1,5
Dus om een lang antwoord kort samen te vatten: JA!
Ik realiseer me ook dat de tekst op het wandschild met betrekking tot de Vf van 10 niet klopt. Dat zeg ik nu zelf maar alvast voordat daar dan weer opmerkingen over komen. Wellicht ga ik dat ooit nog eens aanpassen.
grt
Harm

----------


## Contour

Hallo,

Ik ben niet thuis in theater-techniek maar ik stel me een 'roedebuis' voor als een dunwandige stalen buis.

Nu lees ik hier dat er met een Vf = 3 moet worden gerekend t.o.v. plastische vervorming. Prima natuurlijk, meer veiligheid is altijd goed.

Ik vraag me wel af of Vf = 3 niet wat overdreven is. Een buis heeft een zeer grote reserve om plastische vervorming op te nemen omdat slechts weinig materiaal op de uiterste vezelafstand zit. Dat wil zeggen dat wanneer de spanning in de uiterste vezels ten gevolge van een buigend moment wordt overschreden, de vezels meer naar de neutrale lijn gelegen, deze belasting kunnen overnemen. 

Dit is een groot voordeel van een buis t.o.v. bijv. een I-profiel. Daarmee natuurlijk ook een nadeel want je hebt materiaal zitten op plekken waar dat niet nodig is > meer gewicht per meter. 

MVG Contour

----------


## raldee

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik ben niet thuis in theater-techniek maar ik stel me een 'roedebuis' voor als een dunwandige stalen buis.
> 
> Nu lees ik hier dat er met een Vf = 3 moet worden gerekend t.o.v. plastische vervorming. Prima natuurlijk, meer veiligheid is altijd goed.
> 
> Ik vraag me wel af of Vf = 3 niet wat overdreven is. Een buis heeft een zeer grote reserve om plastische vervorming op te nemen omdat slechts weinig materiaal op de uiterste vezelafstand zit. Dat wil zeggen dat wanneer de spanning in de uiterste vezels ten gevolge van een buigend moment wordt overschreden, de vezels meer naar de neutrale lijn gelegen, deze belasting kunnen overnemen. 
> 
> MVG Contour



De factor 1,5 is normaal voor constructiedelen. In de bouwwereld wordt dat dan ook altijd toegepast voor staalcontstructies (waarschijnlijk ook wel voor andere bouwmaterialen)
Volgens de NPR8020-10 (hijsnorm in de entertainment wereld) moet bij het hijsen boven personen altijd een verdubbelde veiligheidsfactor worden toegepast. Dat is dan dus automagisch 3.
Of dat overdreven is?
In de industrieele hijswereld wordt standaard een Vf=4 toegepast op hijsmiddelen (kabels, harpen, kettingwerk etc etc). Is dat dan ook overdreven? 
Ik ga de discussie hier niet voeren of een veiligheidsfactor wel of niet overdreven is. Daar zijn hele knappe koppen jaren mee bezig geweest.
Ik ben al lang blij dat we een norm hebben in de entertainment. Het duurt al ontzettend lang tot dat de entertainment wereld een normale bedrijfstak aan het worden is die niet meer wordt geregeerd door cowboys, maar door nadenkende vaklieden. 
Als je aan de norm twijfelt moet je vooral lekker blijven twijfelen. Maar de norm blijft gewoon de norm.

----------


## Didier

> Je gaat van een Volkswagen toch ook niet de specificaties van een Polo en een Passat door elkaar halen.
> Want bij Milos hebben ze inmiddels ook een copie van de Prolyte S100 serie, dus kun je bij wijze van vergelijkend spreken ook wel een VW Touareg tabel erbij pakken.
> *Wat voor truss heb je nu werkelijk gekocht?*





Beste Rinus,
sorry dat ik zo onduidelijk ben geweest, maar het is voor mij ook erg onzeker. Op mijn truss staat het volgende type-nr. vermeld: STB-2000 (en 2000 staat voor 2000mm).
Vervolgens ben ik het internet op gegaan voor een uitgebreide zoektocht, en zo kwam ik erachter dat deze truss tot de M290B serie toebehoort?

SERIE: M290B Trio triangle Quicktruss
TYPE: STB2000 en STB3000

Deze tabel kwam ik tegen op w w w . quickstage.com (lijkt me betrouwbare site):

M290B TRIO TRI QUICKTRUSS
Trio Tri Truss is 11 7/16" wide with 2" aluminum tubes
The following are the standard length sections available

ITEM NO.               LENGTH       LENGTH       WEIGHT                                  METRIC       IMPERIAL       LBS.
STB500               0.5m       1' 8"       4.96 lbs
STB1000               1m       3' 3"       9.92 lbs
STB1500               1.5m       4' 9"       14.88 lbs
STB2000               2m       6' 6"       19.84 lbs
STB2500               2.5m       8' 2"       24.80 lbs
STB3000               3m       9' 8"       29.76 lbs
STB4000               4m       13' 1"       39.68 lbs
STB5000               5m       16' 4"       49.60 lbs

----------


## rinus bakker

> Deze tabel kwam ik tegen op w w w . quickstage.com (lijkt me betrouwbare site):



Als die site net zo betrouwbaar is als meneer Franticek Copyisick zelf, 
dan kun je alvast beter een advocaat en verzekeraar gaan bellen.  :Big Grin:  

En net zo betrouwbaar en begrijpbaar als alle type-aanduidingen van 
deze meneer uit (het Tjechische) Corleonica.

----------


## som

nochtans staat er op de nieuwe milos serie dat de bouwaard tuv gepruft is,
als milos onbetrouwbaar is zouden ze dan de naam van tuf maarzo kunnen misbruiken?
het is bekend dat tuv alles keurt, maar het zijn bovenal keuringen op de functie van het product.
wat ik hiermee wil zeggen is dat wanneer die meneer Franticek bij tuv komt en vraagt voor een keuring op de kwaliteit van de glans o.i.d. hij geen medewerking zal krijgen.

milos heeft idd niet de kwaliteit van een topmerk maar volgens mij zou je toch moeten kunnen vertrouwen op wat ze zelf op hun site zetten
(bovenstaande tabel staat als pdf bij milos op de site)

----------


## Gast1401081

> .....wat ik hiermee wil zeggen is dat wanneer die meneer Franticek bij tuv komt en vraagt voor een keuring op de kwaliteit van de glans o.i.d. hij geen medewerking zal krijgen.



dan zal hij er ook bij moeten vermelden volgens welke richtlijn de TúV gekeurd heeft. 
Ik ben zelf een TüV-gepruft E-bedrijf, maar wel volgens de 61010 en de DIN-15nogwat uit 1975. En moet dat er steeds bij vermelden.
ALs de glans TüVgepruft is moet er dus Glans-prufung nach DIN oid bij staan. En dan is idd een glanskeuring heel goed mogelijk

----------


## som

hmmz ja er staat bij milos idd alleen een logo van tuv met daarin de tekst bauart gepruft.
ook nog een logo van slv en een mooi verhaal over een kwaliteitscontrole 
die binnen de normen valt.
echter niets over wat die norm is :Confused:

----------


## som

tegengekomen; http://www.milos.cz/index.php?option...occlick&bid=30

lijkt mij wel serieus.

----------


## luc2366

> Als die site net zo betrouwbaar is als meneer Franticek Copyisick zelf, 
> dan kun je alvast beter een advocaat en verzekeraar gaan bellen.  
> 
> En net zo betrouwbaar en begrijpbaar als alle type-aanduidingen van 
> deze meneer uit (het Tjechische) Corleonica.



Rinus, kan je dit alles wat nader verklaren aub? Want ik gebruik zowel Prolyte als Milos en heb de indruk dat de Prolyte-truss er toch écht wel sneller dof en versleten gaat uitzien terwijl ze ca. even oud en ca.evenveel gebruikt zijn...

----------


## rinus bakker

aan *luc2366*

Ik heb het hier niet in de eerste plaats over het product maar over de maker ervan.
En iets in mij zegt dat een type zoals die meneer Franticek er ook niet voor zal terugdeinzen om - als het hem zo uitkomt - zijn klanten te naaien net zoals hij dat heel makkelijk met zijn concullega's doet.
Tenzij je het jatten van andermans denk- en ontwikkelwerk ("geestelijk eigendom") niet als naaien beschouwd.

Wat betreft die productvergelijking ben ik wel heel nieuwsgierig.
Hoe goed zou je die indruk kunnen hardmaken.
Beide trussboeren gebruiken namelijk de legering EN AW 6082 T6, 
en daarbinnen kunnen de extrudeerders maar beperkt varieren 
met de chem. samenstelling en de ruw/glad-heid van de matrijzen. 
_"Ca. even oud en ca. evenveel.."_ (+ .... ca. dezelfde soort producties in ca. dezelfde soort van omstandigheden.....)
Dat laat nog wel wat ruimte voor interpretatie.
Maar daarop kun jij waarschijnlijk zelf het beste antwoord geven.
Ben benieuwd - en ik denk heel wat anderen met mij!

aan *som*
zoals al eerder betoogd. Dit soort van TuV certificaten zeggen helemaal NIETS over truss. 
Alleen maar dat de op het cert. vermeldde lengtes zijn getekend en berekend - en dat ze de opgaven daarvan bij TuV hebben nagekeken. 
Waarbij er nog wel eens een foute opgave over het hoofd wordt gezien, of door de TuV-meneer zelf een rekenfoutje wordt gemaakt.
Maar dit soort van certificeerders zijn toch niet aansprakelijk 
- ze jagen hoogstens de fabrikanten en klanten op hogere kosten!

----------


## kokkie

> Rinus, kan je dit alles wat nader verklaren aub? Want ik gebruik zowel Prolyte als Milos en heb de indruk dat de Prolyte-truss er toch écht wel sneller dof en versleten gaat uitzien terwijl ze ca. even oud en ca.evenveel gebruikt zijn...



Toch hecht ik denk meer waarde aan laswerk van het bedrijf dan aan de glans van de truss.

----------


## som

> aan *som*
> zoals al eerder betoogd. Dit soort van TuV certificaten zeggen helemaal NIETS over truss. 
> Alleen maar dat de op het cert. vermeldde lengtes zijn getekend en berekend - en dat ze de opgaven daarvan bij TuV hebben nagekeken. 
> Waarbij er nog wel eens een foute opgave over het hoofd wordt gezien, of door de TuV-meneer zelf een rekenfoutje wordt gemaakt.
> Maar dit soort van certificeerders zijn toch niet aansprakelijk 
> - ze jagen hoogstens de fabrikanten en klanten op hogere kosten!



als je het zo steld kunnen alle keuringen wel weg oa
apk,constructie berekeningen van gebouwen,de tapwacht,en de smaakpolitie.
want iedereen kan wel foutieve info verstrekken of rekenfouten maken.

maar waar moet ik nu wel op letten dan?

----------


## luc2366

> Toch hecht ik denk meer waarde aan laswerk van het bedrijf dan aan de glans van de truss.



juist ja, de milos-truss is gelijmd  :Confused:  

er zijn prijsverschillen en dat zal in de eerste plaats wel aan de looneisen liggen en dan pas aan de kwaliteit vh gebruikte materiaal (zoals Rinus stelt gebruiken ze "ongeveer" dezelfde kwaliteit alu).

----------


## luc2366

> ...te naaien net zoals hij dat heel makkelijk met zijn concullega's doet.
> Tenzij je het jatten van andermans denk- en ontwikkelwerk ("geestelijk eigendom") niet als naaien beschouwd.



Ik wil hier niet op een Protyte-fan z'n tenen trappen maar doen Eurotruss, Global Truss,... dat ook niet? Had m'n bij Prolyte niet beter een patent op de conische koppelingen genomen dan?





> Wat betreft die productvergelijking ben ik wel heel nieuwsgierig.
> Hoe goed zou je die indruk kunnen hardmaken.
> Beide trussboeren gebruiken namelijk de legering EN AW 6082 T6, 
> en daarbinnen kunnen de extrudeerders maar beperkt varieren 
> met de chem. samenstelling en de ruw/glad-heid van de matrijzen. 
> _"Ca. even oud en ca. evenveel.."_ (+ .... ca. dezelfde soort producties in ca. dezelfde soort van omstandigheden.....)
> Dat laat nog wel wat ruimte voor interpretatie.
> Maar daarop kun jij waarschijnlijk zelf het beste antwoord geven.
> Ben benieuwd - en ik denk heel wat anderen met mij!



tja wat kan ik hierop zeggen? 
Ik gebruik Prolyte H-40V en Milos "H-40V" alsook Prolyte X-30D en Milos "X-30D". Telkens in dezelfde omstandigheden dus volgens mij "verslijten" ze even hard/snel. Dan moet ik vaststellen dat ik de Milos-truss langer kan gebruiken op beurzen: er komen wat meer (dus mss makkelijker?) krassen in maar de glans blijft langer goed, terwijl de Prolyte matter/meer donkergrijs gaat zien. 
Ze staan in het magazijn op dezelfde plaats, worden met dezelfde truck vervoerd,... dat zijn mijn persoonlijke bevindingen.

----------


## rinus bakker

> als je het zo stelt kunnen alle keuringen wel weg (A)
> oa 1) apk, 2) constructie berekeningen van gebouwen, 3) tapwacht, en de 4) smaakpolitie.
> want iedereen kan wel foutieve info verstrekken of rekenfouten maken.
> maar waar moet ik nu wel op letten dan?



(A) eens en oneens. 
Het gaat er niet om dat iets gekeurd wordt,
maar waarom, hoe, waar, waarmee, hoevaak enz. iets gekeurd wordt... 
Keuringen hebben alleen zin als je (precies) weet *op basis* *waarvan* (normen, criteria)
en *wat* er gekeurd is:
nagerekend = welke rekenmethode? 
opgemeten = wat en hoeveel? en welke toleranties?
beproefd = hoe, waarmee en met hoeveel proeflast? 
1) criteria liggen behoorlijk vast - sjoemelen is beperkt mogelijk
2) Bos en Lommerplein / Balkonnetjes Maastricht? Need I say more?
3) Geen idee wat die uitvreten en/of opmeten...... 
4) What the f*ck is that?
Wel eens gehoord van de "Keur-slager"? 
Of die reisbussen met het "Veilig op weg Keurmerk" (ofzo?) 
Of het Entertainment Vakbekwaamheid & Veiligheids Keurmerk (EVVK).... Nou dan!

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1) Ik wil hier niet op een Protyte-fan z'n tenen trappen maar doen Eurotruss, Global Truss,... dat ook niet? 
> 2) Had m'n bij Prolyte niet beter een patent op de conische koppelingen genomen dan?



1) Genoemde merken doen zeker ook aan eigen product-ontwikkeling 
- al kun je over de resultaten daarvan flink van mening verschillen.
Die Tsjech is gewoon schrikbarend opzichtig aan het copieren - alles waar Prolyte mee komt komt hij één of twee jaar later mee.
Het wachten is tot ie ook de (per ongeluk ingebouwde) fouten gaat meecopieren.... Dan is er voor prolyte een mooie kans op procederen.
2) Roerend mee eens, de stomme sukkels dat ze zijn. 
Maar naast dat koppelingetje is er toch wel iets meer door Prolyte bedacht of opmerkelijk verbeterd - en daarna op de markt gebracht.

----------


## kokkie

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door kokkie
> 
> Toch hecht ik denk meer waarde aan laswerk van het bedrijf dan aan de glans van de truss.
> 
> 
> 
> juist ja, de milos-truss is gelijmd



Sorry hoor, laswerk, maar vooral de kwaliteit van het laswerk, alsook de interne kwaliteitscontrole van de bedrijven.

----------

